# All Hallow's Playlist



## Gaybriel (Oct 4, 2009)

Post all your halloween-related music in this thread to celebrate the best time of the year.

I'll start us off - a vocal cover of Thriller by Michael Jackson. :3


----------



## Stawks (Oct 5, 2009)

Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo.

It's the best.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YClJQBq4qpUIt's not exactly Halloween based, but I'd say Augen Auf by Oomph is pretty good. (They're a German group) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YClJQBq4qpU


----------

